# Some Completed Calls



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 13, 2016)

Been burning the mid night oil trying to get some calls finished up for Christmas and Duck Season, Still in the process of moving shop to NC, half of it is there now, just have the basics left here in San Antonio to finish getting the house ready for market. At least the shop is a lot cleaner and organized than it was lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2016)

Great looking calls! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2016)

Loving those shotgun whistles!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 13, 2016)

You Texas guys will appreciate this. One of the Shotgun Shell Wood duck Whistles is made from Texas Mountain laurel and the Squirrel Call and Pintail duck Whistle is made from Huisache.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2016)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> You Texas guys will appreciate this. One of the Shotgun Shell Wood duck Whistles is made from Texas Mountain laurel and the Squirrel Call and Pintail duck Whistle is made from Huisache.



Yessir I do. Those are some sweet woods. But burls are awesome LOL


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah love the Texas Mountain Laurel Burl, but have never seen it large enough to do anything but pen blanks, This was the largest piece I have been able to salvage, I have a few more pieces that are drying that should be big enough to make mallard calls and maybe a all wood grunt call, but I have sent those to NC already


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2016)

What's the wood on the far right whistle in the group of WDDK calls


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 13, 2016)

Definitely going to miss access to some of these Texas woods when I get back to NC, like Texas Ebony, Huisache, Texas Mountain laurel, mesquite, Texas Buckeye, and Texas Ash. But just like when I left Kansas I miss the fact I could get truckloads of Osage orange and walnut off the property I was at.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 13, 2016)

That is cross cut Spalted hackberry. I did two from that piece of wood here are some better pics of them

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice calls! The shotgun whistles and acorns are superb!


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 13, 2016)

thanks Gman, Great thing is I can hollow them out a little in the call body give it a more realistic sound with a little blading of the reeds.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Jim, what part of NC are you moving too?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 14, 2016)

Roseboro, between Fayetteville and Clinton. If that helps right off 24.


----------



## Ben Shook (Dec 15, 2016)

Got ya. Haven't been out there much. I am about 30 minutes NW of Charlotte. Nice work by the way.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, yeah I guess unless you are in the Army, stationed at Bragg, or just passing through headed to the beach or Wilmington, Not much reason to be over that way, Unless you are in the HOG house business lol. But the duck, deer, bear hunting is pretty good there. Last time I was out near Charlotte was at Redneck Custom Motorcycles, and that's been about 10 years. Just no way to get from Fayetteville to Charlotte directly, you just have to go around the world to get there. thanks again, Maybe we can meet up one day have like a NC call makers get together, I know there is a good bit of call makers in the area, and I believe we have the largest Ducks Unlimited in the country, or have been told

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Dec 15, 2016)

That would be fun. There are several makers around, including Stump. He's only a little over an hour away from here.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a large shop there its 25 by 30 works space, with about a 15 by 25 office space and restroom. Plus I have a detached meeting hall (6 Car Garage) with a kitchen and bathroom. So my place can hold a good amount of folks, I just got to get everything set up, and out of San Antonio, and with my wife's doctor appointments here, I am not sure exactly when that is going to be. I have moved a lot of my shop already, But left some essentials here so I could still work on stuff, I am hoping by the spring I will be done and house sold in Texas. but we will see I guess.


----------



## Ben Shook (Dec 15, 2016)

I hope the transition is smooth for ya, and things happen in a timely manner. Maybe after the first of the year something can be planned for the summer?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah, summer sounds like a good time I hope. Oh my transition has been a night mare. You would think after 23 years in the military it would be easy, But 2014-2016 been a terrible years, With my both my wife's parents dying, and her cancer, and me retiring, and some big family issues. Its been trying to say the least. One thing is I still have to get my disability competed with the VA. I did not have time to do it before I got out with all that going on.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh wow, you have had it rough. Sorry to hear about the difficulties brother. Keep in touch bud.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 15, 2016)

I will, its all ok, just stuff happens, guess it pretty much happens to everyone at some point, Just wish mine was spread out a little lol. Merry Christmas


----------



## Ben Shook (Dec 15, 2016)

I understand that. Merry Christmas to you too bud.


----------

